# Gold rated cable/coil locks



## shrew (24 Jun 2010)

Hi folks

As a requirement of cycle insurance i need a gold rated lock for when im out and about, im having a really hard time finding one and almost every site i go on doesnt tell me its "Sold Secure" rating.

id really like a coil/cable or as lightweight a lock as it can be whilst still being gold rated, if anyone can help, id greatly appreciate it )


----------



## Gerry Attrick (24 Jun 2010)

This is where you will find the info. Click on the orange panel and download the pdf file.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jun 2010)

Gerry Attrick said:


> This is where you will find the info. Click on the orange panel and download the pdf file.



Oh I have never seen that before thats excellent good post


----------



## slowmotion (24 Jun 2010)

phil_hg_uk said:


> Oh I have never seen that before thats excellent good post



Heh, heh, heh 

Now look at this.....


View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=VC3hFr8p2ck&feature=PlayList&p=B775DD146FD69368&playnext_from=PL&playnext=1&index=22


----------



## phil_hg_uk (24 Jun 2010)

slowmotion said:


> Heh, heh, heh
> 
> Now look at this.....
> 
> ...




Yes and did you know you that apparantly you can remove a bank cash machine with a JCB ..........

If you want to nick a bike there will always be a way to do it, personally I dont care I just make sure I use a lock my insurance company is happy with and if it gets nicked I get a new bike at the moment that seems to be the best you can do. 

Personally I would never leave my bike unattended anywhere, if im not on it im within a few feet of it or it is locked in my house. But I appreciate that not everyone can do that and that link that Gerry Attrick posted shows all the approved locks in one place which I think is excellent coz at the moment there really isnt much choice other than to use the locks the insurance company demand to cover your arse and too see them all in one place is very useful. I totally agree that they might not stop your bike getting nicked but what else is a person to do.


----------



## CopperBrompton (24 Jun 2010)

shrew said:


> As a requirement of cycle insurance i need a gold rated lock [...] id really like a coil/cable


There's unfortunately no such beast. Any cable can be cut in two seconds flat with hand-croppers.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> There's unfortunately no such beast. Any cable can be cut in two seconds flat with hand-croppers.


According to the site there is but I d agree with you.


----------



## slowmotion (25 Jun 2010)

Just get the SoldSecure rated lock that your insurance people demand, take a bit of care where you leave it, and don't worry.

That cash machine/ JCB idea sounds interesting, BTW. Send me a PM if we can take the project further.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> According to the site there is but I d agree with you.


Which cable-lock do they reckon is Sold Secure Gold?


----------



## marinyork (25 Jun 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Which cable-lock do they reckon is Sold Secure Gold?



I think there have been one or two cable locks over the years. One of them was very expensive though something like £50.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Which cable-lock do they reckon is Sold Secure Gold?


They list 3, I was surprised they existed!
A couple from Abus, the Granit Steel O Flex 1000/100 and 1000/80
and Trelock MP650 Cable Lock


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> They list 3, I was surprised they existed!
> A couple from Abus, the Granit Steel O Flex 1000/100 and 1000/80
> and Trelock MP650 Cable Lock


Just looked up the Granit Steel, and it's only sort-of a cable-lock, as the cable itself is inside a steel shield:
http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...23433217&select=0104b03&artikel=4003318100222

Edit: Looks like the Trelock is the same design.

I can't really see a benefit over a D-lock, as the bulk and weight seem very similar.


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> Just looked up the Granit Steel, and it's only sort-of a cable-lock, as the cable itself is inside a steel shield:
> http://www.abus.de/us/main.asp?Scre...23433217&select=0104b03&artikel=4003318100222
> 
> Edit: Looks like the Trelock is the same design.
> ...


Cheers for the link. I think there advertising flexibility as the main selling point.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

I suspect it's pretty inflexible in reality :-)


----------



## shrew (25 Jun 2010)

Thanks for all the replies, all im really looking for is a sold secure gold lock thats as light as possible, if it gets nicked by someone then thats what the insurance is for, just need to do my bit )


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

Meeting the Sold Secure Gold standard of necessity requires a heft lock, and they aren't light.

If meeting insurance requirements is your only concern, I'd suggest insuring your bike as a named item on the worldwide all-risks section of your household insurance policy - those rarely specify the type of lock that must be used.

I'm with Liverpool & Victoria, and the policy states only that it must be 'locked'. As it happens, I do choose to use a Sold Secure Gold lock (the Abus Granit X-Plus 54), but there's no insurance requirement for that.


----------



## shrew (25 Jun 2010)

cool, im with NFU or whatever there called now, ill give them a buzz and see what the score is, then i can just get a decent lock that will probably keep it safe anyway but it'll give me a few more options.

thanks Ben)


----------



## Jezston (25 Jun 2010)

slowmotion said:


> Heh, heh, heh
> 
> Now look at this.....
> 
> ...




I found that vid kind of reassuring in that the thief would have to have floor purchase to break the lock - not something they are likely to have with a bicycle locked to a bike rack.

What are people's thoughts on SB's 'Lock Strategy'?
http://www.sheldonbrown.com/lock-strategy.html


----------



## battered (25 Jun 2010)

I think it makes sense. I favour the 2 locks approach as he does, at the end of the day if someone turns up with a 36" bolt cutter or better yet a disc grinder, no lock can resist. The Police know this thopugh and if you get stopped with those, no other tools and no good reason to have therm, then you are nicked.

Thieves don't want to have to work hard. Of course you can nick a bike, but "it's only a bike" and few would recognise a £3000 Colnago. Even if they did, where are they going to sell it? No, if you are going to the trouble of cutting a big lock, I'll have a motorbike please, get it back to a lockup, strip it and flog the bits.


----------



## CopperBrompton (25 Jun 2010)

Indeed: the video is not really relevant to bicycle locks. The Sold Secure cycle lock standards are based on the tools commonly carried by bicycle thieves, which most definitely doesn't include that _massive _pair of croppers.

Sure, if a determined thief turns up with a Transit van full of tools at a location where he can work undisturbed, he'll get your bike. But that's a vanishingly rare scenario for bicycle thefts.

The job of a bicycle lock is to make it too time-consuming or attention-drawing for a bicycle thief to steal your bicycle, and encourage him to go and steal an easier target instead. Thankfully there are enough people who use ten quid locks made of cheese that any decent lock will do that job most of the time, and a Sold Secure Gold lock will do it almost all of the time ('almost' as nothing is 100% safe).


----------



## HLaB (25 Jun 2010)

Ben Lovejoy said:


> I
> The job of a bicycle lock is to make it too time-consuming or attention-drawing for a bicycle thief to steal your bicycle, and encourage him to go and steal an easier target instead. Thankfully there are enough people who use ten quid locks made of cheese that any decent lock will do that job most of the time, and a Sold Secure Gold lock will do it almost all of the time ('almost' as nothing is 100% safe).


Yip, My mate locked up his bike at the top of Dawson Street (Dublin) one Friday night; we went off for a few drinks and come back later to find his D Lock mashed (no idea what make it was but it probably wasn't that dear) but the bike still there. I can only think it slowed the thieves long enough that somebody spotted them and chased them off. The only problem was that in mashing the lock they had made it even more tight round the frame; this may have been their problem too. I quickly realised even in my drunk state that we could rotate the frame and the weakened lock; sure enough in only one rotation the lock completely broke and the bike was free.

Ironically he left for Australia a few months later and sold the bike to a colleague and it was nicked before he even left the country.


----------



## iZaP (26 Jun 2010)

HLaB said:


> Ironically he left for Australia a few months later and sold the bike to a colleague and it was nicked before he even left the country.



woah, what sort of bike would attract THAT much attention?


----------

